# 1 Gallon Tiny Tank D: NEED HELP!!!!



## Erin8D (Jul 22, 2010)

Alright, I needed to downsize my betta to a smaller tank since the filter current in the other was a bit to strong, so I decided to get a 1 gallon betta tank, (against all ods) and make it into a planted tiny tank.

Heres a link: http://www.petco.com/product/10313/...uarium-Kit-in-Black.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

For the purpose of ONE betta, (maybe one ghost shrimp later on  ) would that filter work, with these plants as the main filtration? Is the light good enough? Its just a simple bulb, ONE single light bulb. It doesn't say what kind :/

-egeria densa
-Anubias barteri nana (attached to rock)
-Java moss (on same rock)
-Three small bunches of java fern

I have a simple gravel substrate, and no plant fertalization as of now, just a small pre-cycle with betta food.


----------



## dpr0cision (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: 1 Gallon tiny tank,, NEED HELP! ((WITH PICs))*

that filter will absolutely work. its gonna take a while to cycle both the filter and the substrate. make sure when cleaning the filter not to wash the pad in anything except for a bucket or tray of the aquariums water to keep it from killing beneficial bacteria. 
i know that everything should have enough light to do well. i would def invest in some algae eating invert or small fish just in-case the biological filter cant keep up and causes and algae bloom.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

:^( I would have gone with a 2 gallon square tank.

1 gallon is very small for a beta fish.


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: 1 Gallon tiny tank,, NEED HELP! ((WITH PICs))*

Oh really? I thought with planted tanks cycling was more of like a two day type thing, since the plants will eat lots of the ammonia and nitrates? Do you have any good sites for more info it?

Would it help to put in some gravel from my established ten gallon, however the fish are being treated for ick right now. (Just the raised temp) And I don't want my betta to get that.

Would a single ghost shrimp suffice? Is it to small for a space?


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, however I'm short on space :/


----------



## dpr0cision (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: 1 Gallon tiny tank,, NEED HELP! ((WITH PICs))*

there are plenty of articles on cycling a planted tank. You can either do your research on the forums here or use a search engine and look up "cycling new fishtank" there will be plenty of information.

u already have a fish in there so you initiated the process it could take anywhere from 1 to 3 months to really get it a balanced system in my opinion.

i wouldnt worry to much about the betta tho they survive in muddy puddles for months due to a labryinth gill.

if its algae ur worried about, if u notice any reduce your lighting period

a ghost shrimp is fine just make sure if u buy it from a petshop and they are in brackish water make sure to drip acclimate them for 45 min to your tank so they wont get so stressed.


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: 1 Gallon tiny tank,, NEED HELP! ((WITH PICs))*

Alrighty will do Oh, and I haven't added my betta yet, Just waiting for better reading, haha forgot to mention that.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: 1 Gallon tiny tank,, NEED HELP! ((WITH PICs))*

1 gallon is really small for a betta. Why not just use shrimp? I know you see these betta bowls in the stores but there is a lot in fish stores that aren't good ideas. The 10g you speak of would be a great home for him. He will live longer and be much happier in a tank larger than 1 gallon. The smallest I'd ever go is 3 gallon ... and that's even a little small!


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

if you want to keep your egeria densa from dying you might want to upgrade your lighting. your java fern and moss and anubias might be ok. you shouldn't need any special substrate or liquid ferts tho


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

IDK what the size of your old tank was for him, but maybe you can put this 1 gal filter on it, so it gives off less current, or get a lower flow filter on your older tank, 1 gal is to small for the a Betta to happily live in. im begging you to get a atlest a 2.5, or a realy good tank for betta is this http://reviews.petco.com/3554/14978/reviews.htm its less then foot tall and 6.6 gal long tank will make you Betta happy, you might even get to watch him make a bubble nest.

sry if i come off as rude, i just feel bad for 99% of the Bettas out there.

ok back to topic

my GF has taken to keeping plants in small containers as decoration, one of these planters(lack of a better word) atm she has what im guessing is at most 1/2gal vase with Egeria densa and Riccia Fluitans(floting on top) for about 1 mouth with just ambient light and has seen a good amount of growth. IDK what she been adding to it i think just switch in a little bit of tank water when we do changes to the the fish tanks (i know she waters her other plants with tank water)

note my GF betta tank dose not look like it did in my sig it has changed from that


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmmm there seems to be a lot of mentions about the size, I suppose it could pose as a problem then. I have kept a betta live and well in a 1/2 gall bowl before for a few years, a few years ago. I always thought he was happy, (and I still believe he was) until I saw how absolutely joyful they were in bigger tanks. 

I would ad him into my 10 gall, however I have 3 platy and a stream of various aged guppy fry, plus the adult mother. I would be afraid of the fin nipping (from platy to betta)/overeating and bloating (from the fry). It would seem a bit risky to me :/

I actually had the betta in that same 6.6 gallon tank from petco, and he still is now, but I replaced the filter with something more powerful since it was meant to hold five pepper cory and three ottos. The current blows him around and ATM he is cowering behind a silk plant refuge I had to arrange for the upcoming week.

He does have a swimbladder issue, or is possibly just a poor swimmer since I did buy him from a chain-store (petco to be exact). I'm short on space and money to set up the ideal 5 gall, so I thought I'd try my luck on this tank. He is of a smaller size, and I shall try to get away with it for a bit until something else can be arranged arranged. 


~~Oh no, not at all, I don't find any of you the least bit rude AT ALL. I enjoy constructive advice

I think I'll move the floating plant over to the other to the 6.6 since I am thinking of a dwarf gourami as the betta's replacement.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I bet you could find a free 10g on Craig's list or something. New they are like $39 complete kit. So many of us fish keepers have them just laying around. I've seen free ones posted on this forum before. Are you near a plant club? Someone in the club might have one they aren't using. Maybe you should put your cories and ottos in the 10g and leave the betta where he was. Just some ideas.


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 22, 2010)

Hmm those are some good ideas, I'll definatly try to find something, because it is a bit small for him. I'll check on the plant club (once I figure out what that is) and search around for something this evening.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey, this is Reamer's girl friend, I saw this post over his shoulder and just wanted to add a few personal experiences with betta keeping. Before hand, though, hope you don't mind me ranting a little, and please don't be offended.

I used to keep my betta in tiny tanks (1/2 gallon for one, a 24oz for another, and just under a gallon for a third) when I was younger and it wasn't until I got one of my bettas a larger 3 gallon tank that I saw how much happier they were, so I totally get you there, and now my betta's in a 10 gallon. What I also learned, the hard way, was how much easier it was to keep them in larger tanks (better filtration, more hiding places, less likely to get sick) as well as a money saver; spent a good $34 on my betta to watch it die from my own stupidity. I'd say live and learn, but the betta disagrees.

If I understand you correctly, you have a 6.6 that used to be the bettas cycling, and a 1 gallon ready for him, as well as a 10. Would you possible consider keeping the Pepper cories with the 10 gallon tank and the betta with the otos in the 6.6? Assuming they get along, as always, depends on the fish's temperment.

Also, Reamer and I live in a TINY 345 square foot apartment, but have still found space for a 60 gallon, 30 gallon, 20 gallon, and 10 gallon, most of which are long, as well as a queen bed and a pair of budgies and all the rest of our junk. It can take a LOT more effort, yeah, but a larger tank is more rewarding in the happier and healthier fish it houses. Like the person before was mentioning, craigslist has tones of cheap tanks, some fully equipped, that would probably be loved by your fish. 

And please don't be offended...if you haven't yet purchased the bottom feeders (cories and otos), perhaps you should consider saving up for larger tanks and more appropriate filters and such first. 

Also, consider the turning radius of a oto or corie, it's not as good as that of a guppy or betta; they require more space to turn (scope around as opposed to pivoting), a 6.6 long might not be enough space for several bottom feeders to comfortably live to navigate. It might also be an over-populated tank with 8 or 9 fish in it.

Again, hope you're not offended, just some thoughts.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

to much gravel try it wirh sand or pea gravel it would look much better.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Reamer - great post! Kind, well thought out, considerate.


----------

